# Trank des verrückten Alchimisten



## Dingdong (15. November 2007)

Hallo, Kollegen Braumeister ;-)

Wollen wir hier mal auflisten, welchen schönen Nebeneffekte der neue Trank und bringt?

Habe gestern beim ertsen Schluck "Elixier des Adepten" bekommen.


----------



## Azteroth (15. November 2007)

Mahlzeit zusammen,

bekommt man diesen "Effekt" (z.B. Elixier des Adepten) auch, wenn man schon ein 2-Stunden-Fläschchen drinne hat?


----------



## tragedyspain (15. November 2007)

Ich liebe diesen Trank^^ 

Hatte gleich n 5er und ein 2er proc genau richtig =)

Hatte einmal Elixier des Meisters , Seelenstärke und einmal beides weil ich in nen Kampf mal 2 genommen hab^^ Schönes ding =)  Obwohl , bin mir nich sicher ob elkanosbuffbars alles richtig angezeigt hat aber denke schon


----------



## yii (15. November 2007)

ich fürchte, dieser buff der ausgelöst wird, könnte andere dinge überschreiben...
wär toll wenn das jemand bestätigen könte bevor ich nen flask verschwende...

bei mir war "elexier des ansturms"


----------



## Dingdong (15. November 2007)

Hm - bleibt wirklich zu hoffen, dass es eine Art "intelligenter" Effekt ist ;-)

Ich meine, Elixier des Adepten würde einem Krieger nicht sehr viel nützen. Und es wäre in der Tat sehr ärgerlich, wenn ein Flask dadurch verschwinden würde.


----------



## Undeathjenna (16. November 2007)

werd wohl am we auch mal ein paar hintereinander einwerfen. die mats dafür sin ja eh wirklich sehr billig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kreeg (18. November 2007)

Nebeneffekte bei mir : Elixier der Adepren, Erdelixier, der Eisenhaut und der der +550 Rüstung gibt


----------



## Undeathjenna (19. November 2007)

Hatte am We Elexier des Meister bekommen.
Im Raid hatte ich am Freitag dann ein Flässchen und den trank genommmen und das Flässchen blieb und der Trank hatte entweder die 5 mal keinen nebeneffekt oder er hätte einen gehabt und das Flässchen aber nicht "überbufft".


----------



## Kirs (19. November 2007)

Hallo,

Es können gundzätzlich alle Elixiere als Zusatzbuff gegeben werden, wobei die Auswahl zufällig ist. Schon benutzte Elixiere oder Fläschchen werden dadurch nicht überschrieben. Es können aber weiterhin nur ein Kampf- oder ein Wächterelixier aktiv sein. Das heißt wenn man bereits ein Fläschchen aktiv hat, bekommt man keine Nebeneffekte hinzu.
Der Vorteil des Tranks is aber, dass er wie ein Mana- und ein Heiltrank gleichzeitig wirkt, und dass die Herstellung recht günstig ist.


----------



## Dagonzo (19. November 2007)

Dingdong schrieb:


> Hm - bleibt wirklich zu hoffen, dass es eine Art "intelligenter" Effekt ist ;-)
> 
> Ich meine, Elixier des Adepten würde einem Krieger nicht sehr viel nützen. Und es wäre in der Tat sehr ärgerlich, wenn ein Flask dadurch verschwinden würde.


Naja ein Krieger ist meistens auch kein Alchimist oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die großen 2 Std.-Tränke lassen sich mit kleineren sowieso nicht überschreiben. Es heisst dann immer, das ein mächtigerer Zauber aktiv ist.


----------



## Deuratis (21. November 2007)

es gibt immer einen effect sollange man nicht schon davor ein fläschchen genommen hat.

Ausserdem glaub ich sind das Klassen orientirte fläschchen, die kommen


----------



## Tevik (12. Dezember 2007)

ich liebe diesen trank, da er mehr hp und mana herstellen kann, als ein normaler trank, er (zumindest bei mir) immer einen effekt hat, ausser man hat schon kampf- und wächterelixier oder flässchen aktiv und er sehr günstig in der herstellung ist
leider sind die effekte nicht klassenbezogen, ausser blizz dachte mein mage sei tank und braucht mehr rüssi (hab schon öfters verteidigungselixier bekommen)


----------



## Flatrian (12. Dezember 2007)

Diese "Nebeneffekte" überschreiben kein Fläschchen, das ist sicher. Allerdings überschreiben sie beabsichtigt eingenommene Elexiere. ich ging mit Schattenmacht und schwähung in den Kampf und kam mit Meister und Verteidigung wieder raus ^^

Also diese nebeneffekte können sowohl Erdelexiere als auch Wächterelexiere als Nebeneffekt hervorrufen. Also am besten nix schlucken zu Anfangs, wenn ihr so ein Trank nehmen wollt ^^

LG


----------



## Undeathjenna (13. Dezember 2007)

Bei mir wurden Adepten und dreaneiische Weisheit nie überschrieben.


----------



## Wuhuu (13. Dezember 2007)

D.h. die Nebeneffekte sind immer positiv?

Ich habe noch keinen Trank hergestellt, weil ich als Schurke kein Mana brauche und auch mit negativen Effekten gerechnet habe. Aber wenn ich das hier so lese, werde ich es mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Stanner (16. Dezember 2007)

mal ne andere frage:

sind die nebeneffekte eigentlich klassen abhängig? oder echt zufällig?


stanner


----------



## Gnorgh (18. Dezember 2007)

Soweit ich weiß, sind die zu 100% zufällig.
Hatte auch nen Priester im Raid, der dann Eixier des Ansturms hatte. Wenn man nichts drin hat, das überschrieben wird, isses doch nett! *g*


----------



## Crystania (24. Dezember 2007)

Ich braue den Alchi Trank recht oft, und benutze den daher auch recht oft. Grundsätzlich kommt bei mir immer Elixier des Adepten, Seelenstärke, das wo die Rüssi erhöht wird und draenische Weisheit. 
ich kann mir das Elixier brauen jetzt also sparen, da meißt eh was nützliches bei raus kommt. deswegen ärgerts mich auchn bissl das ich Meister der Elixiere geworden bin. naja shit happens

Viel Spaß am Brauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MfG Cry


----------

